# 8 gallon fluval edge



## mr.omz (Feb 12, 2013)

Tellme what u guys think .. its mostly zoas, pallys and shrooms


----------



## Bayinaung (Feb 24, 2012)

looks pretty nice. you got a lot of stuff going there.


----------



## mr.omz (Feb 12, 2013)

*thanks*

do u think it is toooo much ?


----------



## kamal (Apr 21, 2009)

its nice  I would move the frogspawn looks like its close enough to sting a couple of corals near it.


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

Good luck dude!
Small tanks are hard to take care of but very enjoyable!


----------



## crab (Jul 7, 2013)

Aren't fluval edge comes in only 6 or 12 gal?


----------



## mr.omz (Feb 12, 2013)

this is the first gen. fluval edge


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

do not want to discourage you, but ...few guys tried to use these as SW tanks and later gave up. It is very difficult to maintain.

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## crab (Jul 7, 2013)

mr.omz said:


> this is the first gen. fluval edge


Pretty sure the only difference is the LED lighting, not the size. 
Got an outlook of the tank? What filtration media you use?


----------



## noy (Nov 19, 2012)

crab said:


> Pretty sure the only difference is the LED lighting, not the size.
> Got an outlook of the tank? What filtration media you use?


some of the 2nd gen ones have a rounded edge in the front. its seems aesthetically pleasing at first but its actually a pain to clean because your magnets can't get to the rounded edges.

I have a 6 gallon first gen and then upgraded to a 8 gallon one. Been up for about 8 months now.

They are hard to maintain and i'm not sure I would be able to pull it off without a larger display tank at the ready. I also run an insane amount of equipment for a 8 gallon tank (canister - to increase volume and mechanical filtration mostly, skimmer, etc...).


----------



## noy (Nov 19, 2012)

mr.omz said:


> Tellme what u guys think .. its mostly zoas, pallys and shrooms


nice looking setup!


----------



## crab (Jul 7, 2013)

noy said:


> some of the 2nd gen ones have a rounded edge in the front. its seems aesthetically pleasing at first but its actually a pain to clean because your magnets can't get to the rounded edges.
> 
> I have a 6 gallon first gen and then upgraded to a 8 gallon one. Been up for about 8 months now.
> 
> They are hard to maintain and i'm not sure I would be able to pull it off without a larger display tank at the ready. I also run an insane amount of equipment for a 8 gallon tank (canister - to increase volume and mechanical filtration mostly, skimmer, etc...).


FYI, the one you are having is Fluval flora/EBI 
To clean the rounded edges, get a nanomag! 
How many fish in your tank?


----------



## noy (Nov 19, 2012)

crab said:


> FYI, the one you are having is Fluval flora/EBI
> To clean the rounded edges, get a nanomag!
> How many fish in your tank?


2 - clown and watchman goby. The goby is a main display transplant. If I ever catch my purple firefish - i'll put him over to the smaller tank. the goby has a pistol shrimp pair which I see like every 2 months.


----------

